# Reducing temperature



## buckfast (Feb 1, 2011)

What is the best way for me to reduce the temperature for my system, it is a amd II quad core 635, i noticed it was occasionally shutting itself down then when i play a game for half an hour it switches of, i got a temperature monitor and its going to 90 degrees when playing battlefield, i used to play fallout with no issues. Am i best replacing any of then fans they are both running , theres a space on casing opposite motherboard for a a fan?
picture attached


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

from the looks of the picture looks to be very dusty in fan area. have you cleaned it out lately? might need a new application of thermal paste.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi buckfast :wave:

As oscer1 mentions, it looks rather dusty inside, a can of compressed-air and a soft paint-brush will remove that, making sure to also clean between the heatsink-vanes - With dust in a PC, think of hot-water-tank lagging, the dust works exactly the same trapping the heat in :wink:

You've also got a spare space for what looks like an 80mm fan on the back of the case, just underneath the existing one, that will help remove a lot of warm air from inside the case.

As for side-panel fans, some PCs are cooler with the fan sucking air out, some prefer cool air being drawn in and others are cooler without a fan - It's purely trial-and-error whether they work or not though.

Also, check the front of the case (usually low down near the bottom), there might be space for either one or two 80mm or 120mm fans, they would need to be drawing cool air into the case.


----------



## buckfast (Feb 1, 2011)

not got compressed air yet but pulled a lot of the clumps of dust out the top of the heatsink with tweezers and the temperature just now has dropped from 50 to 30 when just using browsing internet thanks:smile:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

get some compressed air and clean it out. i would suggest you clean it out every month or so to help pc last as long as possible.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

One thing that works well with mine is one of those electric air pumps blow some serious dust out.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

A vacuum with a hose works pretty well too.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

emosun said:


> A vacuum with a hose works pretty well too.


That's great for catching the dust that flies up in the air, but don't let the nozzle get too close to any components. Fast-moving air can create static-electricity and the plastic nozzle can hold the charge, zapping anything that gets too close.


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

emosun said:


> A vacuum with a hose works pretty well too.


Watch out for jumpers too. did that once Never again will a vacuum go in any of my cases!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree to stay away from using a vacuum inside your case. The plastic hose of the vacuum and the dust particles bouncing around inside create a lot of static energy and the plastic will hold it and allow it to discharge, potentially damaging your computer's sensitive components.

Compressed air (filtered compressor or duster bottle) is the recommended method.

If necessary, the heatsink can be removed and cleaned manually if the air fails to dislodge the dust buildup.


----------

